# Info on Rauler frames



## marco louie (Apr 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on Rauler frames. Rode one a long time ago but hadn't heard anything about them.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*They had a relationship with Colnago*

Try posting in the Colnago and/or the Retro forums here and I think you'll get an answer. I've read that about 500 were imported to USA. Good luck. The Colnago connection, I believe, is that they were mainly a subcontractor to Colnago.


----------



## rauler83 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Rauler and Colnago*

Copied from the Rauler web site “Created at the end of '70 by Raul and Reclus Gozzi Bros., the first one known for its specialization in pantography and elettrophoresis and the second specialized in autogenous welding in the specific field of pipages in thin extra special steel, the firm has then specialized in the bicycles chassis assemblage for sport and race use, with RAULER mark. The company was born and it is still a handicraft level firm, very well known also in foreign countries, with a lot of important European customers. It has had the chance to supply racing bicycles to some amateur teams as " SMEG " and " GIACOBAZZI ", this last has made a name for itself with runners that subsequently have been absorbed from professional teams. Between the many victories achieved, deserves mention the 100 km. to the Olympic Games of Los Angeles (USA) in year 1984.” 

One or both brothers worked for Colnago before starting up the Rauler marquee. It is unsure just what the relationship with Ernesto was, but what is known that the name Rauler is from Raul and the first two letters of Ernesto, hence Rauler. Rauler became one of the top contract builders for Colnago and did much of the pantographing for them as well.
Here is a link to my photos where you can find folders containing photos of my Raulers as well as others I have collected over the years. http://photos.yahoo.com/rauler83
Rauler83


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

rauler83 said:


> Copied from the Rauler web site “Created at the end of '70 by Raul and Reclus Gozzi Bros., the first one known for its specialization in pantography and elettrophoresis and the second specialized in autogenous welding in the specific field of pipages in thin extra special steel, the firm has then specialized in the bicycles chassis assemblage for sport and race use, with RAULER mark. The company was born and it is still a handicraft level firm, very well known also in foreign countries, with a lot of important European customers. It has had the chance to supply racing bicycles to some amateur teams as " SMEG " and " GIACOBAZZI ", this last has made a name for itself with runners that subsequently have been absorbed from professional teams. Between the many victories achieved, deserves mention the 100 km. to the Olympic Games of Los Angeles (USA) in year 1984.” .....


Gotta love bad Italian translations! I'm not big on team clothing but I wouldn't mind finding a 'SMEG' team jersey. And I didn't know that runners were big consumers of Lambrusco.


----------

